# koppers crankbaits



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

any of you bass catchers done any good on these cranks? are they trade baits or will they get the job done?i got 2 shad,1 craw,and a punkenseed gill now i need to place high in 1 pot tourment to get my money back.let me know good or bad results.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i've done well on them... i'll leave it at that.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I picked up a Bluegill patterned one late last year and I'll let you know here in awhile on how it performs for me. I'm itching to test it out.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried the Bluegill out last year and didn't catch anything on it. But in the lures defense, I really haven't thrown it much.


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Threw one of the bluegills today got a nice hit from a bass but missed the hookup


----------

